# Aislación de masas para linea balanceada



## Vitruvio (Feb 5, 2011)

Que tal foreros ?

Con el objetivo de conectar una linea desbalanceada a una balanceada, me propongo conectarme utilizando una aislación con condensadores. El operacional aportaría la ganancia de +10dBV necesaria para una linea balanceada desde una desbalanceada.
La resistencia de 600Ω es la carga que "vería" el operacional, y los terminales 1,2 y 3, corresponden a los pines de un conector XLR estándar.

Esta solución la quiero probar por dos razones: 

1) La imposibilidad de encontrar transformadores de aislación con relación 1:1, apropiados para señales de audio de bajo nivel; 

2) De acuerdo a mi experiencia, los sistemas de balanceo o diferenciales hechos con operacionales, no proporcionan la aislación necesaria de ruido por "anillo de tierra" o "ground loop" (o no he dado con el esquema apropiado).

Necesito vuestra opinión.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2011)

Mira esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/formas-interconectar-equipos-audio-43354/


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2011)

Busca operacionales o amplificadores de instrumentación con aislamiento. Los hay integrados.


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 7, 2011)

Bueno, antes que nada, agradezco las respuestas de foreros como Fogonazo, que son referentes.

Los modos de interconectar equipos de audio, los conozco y los he utilizado casi todos. 
Desde el punto de vista formal, es bueno recordarlos, mas en la práctica, la aislación de ruido por diferencia de masas, queda en los buenos deseos. Y se vuelve más crítico cuando hay un ordenador portátil involucrado, en alguna entrada de la consola. No se si han experimentado es problema. En estos casos se recomienda el uso de cajas directas o DiBox.
El asunto es que me propongo el desarrollo de un equipo que su salida debe compatibilizarse con entradas balanceados, un ordenador portátil va en una de sus entradas y el uso de cajas DiBox, es posible, pero debería comprar dos, solo para desarmarlas e integrarlas al proyecto...

No deseo la bola de cristal joven Mandrake, solo una opinión. Igulamente, pondré en practica el circuito y en la medida posible publicaré las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia. Quizás me ganó la ansiedad y decidí consultar experiencias en cuanto se me ocurrió esta pequeña red, sin hacer las pruebas del caso.

Los operacionales que uso mas frecuentemente en audio de alta calidad son TL084 y NE5532. Las configuraciones balanceadas con estos operacionales, no me han resultado del todo satisfactorias.

Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 7, 2011)

Vitruvio dijo:


> . . . No deseo la bola de cristal joven Mandrake, solo una opinión . . .



Esta es mi opinion, y no se ponga bravo: Convertir una señal desbalanceada a una señal simetrica, emplea un circuito mas elaborado, que solamente un par de condensadores y resistencias.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 7, 2011)

A ver si te sirve esto, yo lo he usado para conectar diversas señales desbalanceadas, a traves de una manguera de varios metros hasta un mixer balanceada.

Espero te sirva.


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 8, 2011)

Gracias pipa09.

De pronto no he sido claro: Conozco bien la diferencia entre una señal balanceada y una desbalanceada. 
Mi mayor inconveniente es la aislación entre masas y no tanto obtener una señal diferencial.
No me ha dado resultado desconectar pin 1 del XLR (Ground Lift).
He puesto en práctica configuraciones como las que presentas, más siempre termino aislando con transformadores de audio 1:1 (muy difíciles de conseguir en mi medio) o con DiBox. 

El problemas es crítico sobre todo cuando conecto un ordenador portátil a mi consola, una pequeña Peavey de donde mando una mezcla estéreo directo a dos canales de la mesa de FOH. Ahí aparece un ruido como de alterna con la frecuencia de la red, pero con armónicos que abarcan todo el espectro (¿sinusoide de la red recortada?.
He encontrado que el problema desaparece cuando aíslo la masa con un transformador de audio 1:1 o con una DiBox.
Ahí es que mientras hago la digestión en mi trabajo como técnico de Apple, se me ocurre la red RC que me apresuré a plantear en el foro.

Gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 8, 2011)

bueno, la verdad que no se me ocurre nada mas que el uso de una Dibox pasiva, ya que hasta la que es activa, la que no utiliza el trafo 1:1 tiene referencia a la misma masa, (entrada y salida).

No se sabe algo de info sobre esos trafos de las Dibox?


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 8, 2011)

No mucho: Núcleo de hierro, 150 ohmios en continua.
Dejo un par de diagramas de DiBox. Una es pasiva y la otra activa
Nunca utilicé una activa. De pronto debería probar ese circuito ... Esta tiene de interesante que se alimenta con el Phantom de la consola.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2011)

Lo mas interesante que tienen son los loop-breakers (100Ω + 100nF) en las líneas de masa, y ese tal vez sea el problema que vos estás teniendo.


----------

